# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  TsqlTest - Feature Request

## rgarrison

Richard Obuhowich from Ontario wrote to me directly:

I just wanted to drop you a quick e-mail to thank you for releasing the TSqlTest code. My company isnt able to spend the money on the Visual Studio edition for Database Professionals, so Ive been looking for a nice unit testing package. Ive spent the last couple of hours setting up a test environment using TSqlTest and its working out very well. Ive got a very complicated calculation engine to write so the unit tests will prove invaluable. 
If I may make a suggestion for the future, the example that you provided had only failed test cases written into the TstTestResults table. Im considering writing records for both passed and failed tests. This helps other people on the team gain visibility as to the comprehensive list of tests being run. I will probably use the OpenDefect field as a way to differentiate between passed and failed tests or I may just add a new Success field to the table. 
Again, thanks for releasing the code. Youve saved me a lot of time. 
I thought this was a great suggestion. The way that TSqlTest  is written right now, you get a _count_ of successful tests in TstFileResults but no details.

My plan is to add a bit column to TstTestResults to indicate that a test passed or failed, then update the stored procedures to allow filtering by pass/fail.

Thanks for the feedback and suggestion.

Rob

----------

